# Diy full spectrum LED light



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Use dimmable drivers and never orry if you have too many..
People have pared the "full spectrum" up w/ like 10000k whites w/ good success.



> New fixture experiment is a 7 led heatsink disk.
> It includes 3 full spectrum and 4-10K @ 24VDC @ 700mA.
> It is much more pink than I would like @ 50% and under.
> Once over 50% intensity it looks great.


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/20-diy/958154-3-watt-full-spectrum-leds.html


----------



## laurencet100 (Feb 8, 2018)

Thank's Jeff makes a lot of sense. 
If I use two dimmers I can vary the full spectrum Led's and 10K white Led's independently and adjust how pink/purple it all looks. 
Looking at your link it might be worth adding some Cyan to the mix.

Is there anything obvious to look out for if I have too much light?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Tank will tell you.. Think people should do it the "coral acclimation" way..
Adj on the tank response..
short of a PAR meter start at the 1/2W/gallon light 

118gal 26" deep 20" wide 60" ...

Personally i'd start w/ 2 rows of 6 10000k (12) or something w/ a center row (6) of full spectrum..

W

FS


W

go about 5" f/b w/ cluster 5" off the water line ..


So you have a group of 3 w/ the full spectrum in the center.
each cluster 8" apart..

Adding colors/channels is always fun..

Keep one thing in mind you have no "sunset/sunrise" color except for pinky...
no warm white K is possible

adding a cheap row (6) of 3W 2500k emitters for effects is cheap in the scheme of thing

more than enough light..


----------



## Preetam (Jan 19, 2017)

You will get a lot of Algae if you are not using Pressurized Co2. Go for a Co2 setup first before investing in Lights. Full spectrum light will make the Tank look Pink. The tank will be more prone to Blue green Algae due to the Plant grow LED's. I have experienced this when I setup a tank using only Full spectrum LED's as an experiment. (The Dry start method took 3 weeks to complete and the plants growth and the scape was complete in 12 weeks)

Compared to high light and No CO2 in the tank, You will get better growth with Low light and Co2.


----------

